# black housing



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

*Black Housing, Who else?*

has any body else with a b13 se-r or non_se-r done black housing on there headlights too? just curious.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

how many other people have oem/aftermarket black houseing.. just wanted to see some shots of how they look. especially b13's! here are mine. it was just a DIY thing i did awhile back.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

black housings look best on crystal headlights and signals

its hard to see the mod in your pic coz of the blurriness


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I was going to do that to my stock housing before the crash, I had my corners done.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

Exalta said:


> black housings look best on crystal headlights and signals
> 
> its hard to see the mod in your pic coz of the blurriness


yeah it looks best in person , and i dont have a camera YET, but that was with my Sony Ericsson t610 camera phone. as u can tell not the best quality.


----------



## tahong (Jan 24, 2004)

wow those are nice! how do i do it?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

why did u make 2 posts?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Here are mine:
Before the accident : http://groups.msn.com/srac/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=89
After the accident : http://groups.msn.com/srac/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=103

Now I just have regular crystal headlights.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

andre said:


> Here are mine:
> Before the accident : http://groups.msn.com/srac/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=89
> After the accident : http://groups.msn.com/srac/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=103
> 
> Now I just have regular crystal headlights.


WTF hit you


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> why did u make 2 posts?


Too late to edit maybe?


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=99226 :thumbup:


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

tahong said:


> wow those are nice! how do i do it?


depends one what year sentra you have. my 92 was way easier than my 93 was because the 92 have glass head lamps and they are just held on by those metal clamps. .
But the 93 have the plastic ones that are held on by clamps AND adhesive. 

-the glass ones (91-92)just pop them off and tape the reflective part and paint ONLY the housing thats isnt in the bubble that reflects the light. (its easier to see what im talking about when u get them open) and make sure they are clean and dry before puttin them on. i just painted them with the high heat stuff u can get at auto zone (flat black)

-the 93 (94?) ones i did on my other sentra, i had to bake them then quickly open them with a flat head. most people wouldnt risk it but i did and it turned out great too. 
1) Use the heatgun and start heating the edges of the headlight, in a motion, heatguns are hot!! dont burn ur headlight up..where you will see the black/tanish silicone glue starting to SOFTEN up.
2)Use the STRONG flat head, try to pry it open. ITS HARD TO PRY OPEN THE SILICONE JUST SOFT,DRY,HOT so you may have to CUT IT, poke holes in it.. You can use a knife, or use the flat head screw driver as a knife, to shred the black silicone so its more of a ease to RIP AND PRY the headlight open, know what I mean? (very important for a easier time).[thats how my bro did his headlights on his civic]

On my 93 i. baked them in the oven [forgot what temp] for EXACTLY 2 minutes. i put them on a cookie pan to dissipate the heat. and pulled them out and pryed them open. stick back in oven for 2 mins to make caulking soft and apply a little of your own and _press to seal._

-i did the same for my 92 corners. 
-my 93 i stained them for the JDM Look.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> WTF hit you


JESUS! bumpers dont do sh$t when what hits you is to high..........that blows an ass load


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> JESUS! bumpers dont do sh$t when what hits you is to high..........that blows an ass load


When the guy in the max that stopped infront of me, i went right under his car :thumbup:


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> WTF hit you


well...my home is on the top of a small incline, so I parked on the street facing downwards, but at the top. You can figure its about 4 car lengths from the front of my car to the main road, so I thought it was OK. On the way home from school that day my aunt called me and said a woman ran into my parked car. Apparently, the lady had a newborn on her back seat crying, and while turning onto my block she turned around to look at the baby...she turned the corner too hard, then instead of hitting the brake before running into my car, she hit the gas harder.  And that was the end of my custom stealth headlights. Dumb b^&(#.  Then it took me almost 2 months to get my replacements. I just thank Liu for sticking with me through it. He's the greatest. :cheers:


----------

